# My makeup! yay! :D



## OfficerJenny (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't have an amazing amount like some of you guys, considering I don't has a job ;_; but here it is anyways!

*Lipstick*





Lollipop Lovin', Ravishing, Hue, Creme D' Nude, Chatterbox, Sandy B, Russian Red
*Lipglass*




Origins sheer fruit punch, Moistly, Pleasure Principle, Spring Bean, Squirt, Love Nectar




VGVISE, VGVI, Posh It Up, Cult Fave, Love Rules, Cult of Cherry, Sock Hop
*Lip Conditioners*




Tread Gently, Sweet Tooth, Honey Bare, Fuchsia Fix
*Pigments
*




Blonde's Gold, True Chartreuse, Golden Olive, Dark Soul, Basic Red, Fuchsia, Violet, Cornflower, Mutiny




Mutiny, Pink Bronze, Heritage Rouge, Vanilla, Pink Pearl
Clear Sky Blue<3, Golden Lemon, Teal, Dazzleray, Lovely Lily




Forest Green, Naval Blue, Reflects Blue, Helium, Softwash Grey, Reflects Very Pink




Neon Pigments
*Fluidline/Paint Pot
*




Clockwise from top
Silverstroke, Macroviolet, Ostentatious, Jadeye




Top to bottom, starting on left
Nice Vice, Fresco Rose, Painterly, Rollickin, Dipdown, Blue Peep, Blitz and Glitz
Iris Eyes, Uppity, Frostlite
*Mineralize/MetalX shadow
*




Mi'Lady, Mercurial, Play on Plums, Cyber
Fresh Green Mix, Pink Split, Love Connection, Family Silver

*Eyeshadow Pallettes

Random
*




Brule, All That Glitters, Mink Pink, Rondelle, Waft
Vapour, Soft Brown, Girlie, Star Violet, Mink and Sable
Phloof!, Mulch, Blackberry, Embark
*Neutral
*




Vanilla, Shroom, Warming Trend, Twinks, Dark Edge
Solar White, All That Glitters, Woodwinked, Satin Taupe, Showstopper <3
Next to Nothing, Grand Entrance, Bronze, Smoke and Diamonds, Carbon
*Warm
*




Bold As Gold, Honesty, Honey Lust, Illegal Cargo
Dreammaker, Orange, Shockwave, Gleam
Chrome Yellow, Juiced, Falling Star, Amber Lights, Smoking
*Pink




*White Frost, Pink venus, Stars 'n Rockets, Nocturnelle, Trax
Seedy Pearl, Sushi Flower, Lotusland, Sketch
Beautiful Iris, Passionate, Creme De Violet, Top Hat, Beauty Marked
*Blue




*Aquadisiac, Gulf Stream, Cool Heat, Climate Blue, Electra
Parrot, Jewel Blue, Blue Flame, Moon's Reflection, Gentle Fume
Steamy, Freshwater, Prussian, Howzat, Black Tied
*Green




*You're Fresh, Newly Minted, Warm Chill
Juxt, Sumptuous Olive, Bitter,
Swimming, Humid, Club
*Quads

Spiced Chocolate





Miscellaneous eyes




*36 lash, Fibre Rich, Stila mega lash, Plushlash, 2007 holiday pencils, Feline, engraved
*Face

Blush Pots




*Clockwise from top: Peach Twist, True Romantic, Warm Soul 
*Blush Palette




*Sweetness, Plum Du Bois
*Beauty Powder/MSF




*Light Flush, Smooth Harmony
*
Brushes:




*187, 129, 116, 252, 252. (NOT PICTURED: 181)





217, 222, 224, 224, 239, 242, 242, 266, 266, 219, 210

icky dirty gross

NOT PICTURED

Fix+, Charged Water renewal defense, Miss Fortune Pearlglide
Studio Fix Powder, Fluid, Pressed blot powder. Heatherette trio 1


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome. ^__^ Your eyes rock!!!!! Get Sunbasque!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 13, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## vcanady (Oct 13, 2008)

Lovely collection!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 14, 2008)

sweet! <3


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 14, 2008)

really nice collection


----------



## jdechant (Oct 23, 2008)

Great collection! For no job, your doin pretty good...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hell this is a GREAT collection for the average employed person...it is a SUPERB collection for the unemployed! You have some great things in your collection!! Love it


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Great collection! For no job, your doin pretty good..._

 
I wanted to say the same thing


----------

